# Should We Cancel Our First Trip?



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Gang,

Here we go, time to show just how new the newbies are.

Well we were planning on taking the new OB out this weekend, but the weather is supposed to be mid twenties at night for all four nights we were planning on going. I'm not worried about the warmth, we did a driveway campout this past weekend and the heater seems to keep everything pretty comfy.

The thing we are concerned about is this, we need to keep the lines winterized, correct? If we can't use water what are our options as far as cooking and cleanup? Are we eating out every meal and using the bath house?

Just looking for some ideas on how to handle the weather, and hopefully not have to cancel the maiden voyage.

Thanks!
Carl & Terri


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

If it is in the 20's only at night your pipes will not freeze as long as you keep the heater on. Unhook the city water connection before you turn in for the night. Make sure you fill your fresh water tank and you will be golden. Have fun.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Agree.

Disconnect city water connection before bed, use the fresh water tank for bathroom trips and dishes after dark and everything will be fine. Run your furnace, keep the sink doors open to allow warm air to the water pipes and you'll be just fine.

Enjoy your new TT and the memories to follow.

Bill.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

You shouldn't have any problems as long as it is low temps only at night. I just went out and set our heater to 45 because we are getting ready for a trip (plumbing system full) and tonights lows are going to be about 21.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, after all of that great advice, there's only one thing for me to add.....

Travel safe and have a wonderful time!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mid twenties should not stop you as long as the day time temps are at least up 30's or into the 40's. Problem only start coming up if the temps stay below 30 through a night-day-night cycle.

Will you have full hook ups or will you be dry camping??


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Make sure you have full propane tanks. That heater can use the propane fast!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Make sure you have full propane tanks. That heater can use the propane fast!


Good point, I'll have to check our in service tank, we have been using it a little, and we used the heater for a good two days over the weekend. Thanks!


----------

